
The 24/7 World of Justin.tv - kvogt
http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?name=news&id=1550530&vid=142338
======
BrandonM
I hope they're ready for the mad traffic rush of crazed teen girls. I mean,
does anyone else watch MTV anymore?

It was also funny that they mentioned Flavor Flav, and being able to see how
he lives. I was actually at a Hampton Inn in Covington, Kentucky (just south
of Cincinnati), and he was staying there with like 1 or 2 guys (at least
that's all that was with him when I saw him). This place was by no means a
luxury hotel, so I got a small chuckle out of the whole thing.

------
vlad
Awesome! I'm wearing a Justin.TV t-shirt right now! He's less monotone now
than he used to be on day 2. You know, I never realized that there is no
stabilization going on, and that Justin has to make sure he rarely moves his
head. I never realized that. I could never do something like that!

------
papersmith
I'm in Canada, and they blocked everyone outside of the U.S.

~~~
rms
Use my http proxy. It doesn't work too well with most rich media, though.

<http://www.granmos.com/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi> or https://www.granmos.com/cgi-
bin/nph-proxy.cgi

~~~
papersmith
Thanks :), but the embedded flash seems to show up blank. Anyone outside the
U.S. getting a different result?

~~~
staunch
Works okay from .jp

------
ryantmulligan
Why would they block people outside the US?

~~~
natrius
Advertising. Their advertisers are probably only paying for views inside the
US, so anything they serve outside of the US is throwing away bandwidth for
them. Giving away their content still helps their brand if they ever expand to
those countries, but even in an expansion there can be different owners
involved, among other factors that complicate the whole scenario.

A bigger problem is that if any MTV content is syndicated on other networks
outside the US, MTV would be breaking their contract by showing videos to non-
US viewers. These types of contracts worked well when everything was based on
TV, which has fairly definite boundaries, but hopefully we don't see these
types of restrictions in another five years or so.

